# year of this murray



## freddy (Jul 30, 2012)

serial number 3356680


----------



## kngtmat (Aug 6, 2012)

That is a nice bike, I think it's from the late 80's but maybe early 90's.


What are the numbers on the stem above the insert line, example on my 94 Monterey's stem has F278 then these two 94 for the year of course 1994.


----------

